

Show HN: Turn Instagram into a competition with Tagstar - jalada
http://tagstar.co

======
jalada
We're the guys that made Vinepeek, this is another one of our ideas. It's a
bit rough around the edges but we're looking for people to give it a try and
let us know what they think :)

